# Kid Banned From XBox Live Until 9999



## luke_c (Apr 23, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> *A parent recently enquired why his child had been banned* from the Xbox service until 31st December 9999. Pretty harsh I’m sure you will agree, what had the little scamp been up to? Xbox Live enforcer ‘XBLPET Whiskey’ gave the parents the bad news...


Source.

I lol'd


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 23, 2010)

LOL! thats too funny


----------



## Rydian (Apr 23, 2010)

Source has a source has a source?
Link to the original. XD
http://forums.xbox.com/ShowPost.aspx?PostID=32172972


----------



## prowler (Apr 23, 2010)

Already posted.


----------



## Raika (Apr 23, 2010)

...
Lol, stupid kid.


----------



## luke_c (Apr 23, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> Already posted.


Normally when you say that you post a link to said article, because I can't find anything


----------



## Rydian (Apr 23, 2010)

I think I posted it in a thread, but not as it's own stand-alone article.
Maybe.
Idunno', I'm tired.


----------



## luke_c (Apr 23, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> I think I posted it in a thread, but not as it's own stand-alone article.
> Maybe.
> Idunno', I'm tired.


Well, whatever

I'm more surprised that he was exposing himself on Uno


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 23, 2010)

haha, that news is pretty old 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 saw that before but i will still lol at it


----------



## Theraima (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh god lol..


----------



## camurso_ (Apr 23, 2010)

With a little patience, maybe he gets to play online when ban period is over...


----------



## Beats (Apr 23, 2010)

What's next? They'll suspend a kid for playing an M+ game?


----------



## redact (Apr 23, 2010)

strip uno ftw!


----------



## Beats (Apr 23, 2010)

mercluke said:
			
		

> strip uno ftw!



No merc. Just no.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 23, 2010)

LeLouchVII said:
			
		

> What's next? They'll suspend a kid for playing an M+ game?



Playing a M rated game and showing your dick to people on UNO is different.

What a dumbfuck kid. Not only did he get banned forever, but now his parents know that it was because he was flashing people on UNO. On FUCKING UNO.

I'll stick to my WiiWare version of UNO, why thank you.


----------



## Beats (Apr 23, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> LeLouchVII said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where's it say that, Guild?


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 23, 2010)

@lelouchvii it says right there in the screenshot of the conversation that he was banned for exposing himself the only thing that can mean is that he whipped it out on camera


----------



## Beats (Apr 23, 2010)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> @lelouchvii it says right there in the screenshot of the conversation that he was banned for exposing himself the only thing that can mean is that he whipped it out on camera



Ahhh.... I thought the kid only showed himself...

I feel stupid.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 23, 2010)

Saw this before.
Crazy kid. I wonder how old he is?


----------



## Hop2089 (Apr 23, 2010)

Idiot x >9000


----------



## shadowmanwkp (Apr 23, 2010)

WHAT9000!!!!????

All seriousness though, I wonder why he did it..... But yeah it is very stupid of him xD.


----------



## Assassination (Apr 23, 2010)

haha lol 9999!


----------



## Wasmachinemann (Apr 23, 2010)

Theraima said:
			
		

> Oh god lol..


----------



## haflore (Apr 23, 2010)

Wow..that's a really odd way to get banned.


----------



## zuron7 (Apr 23, 2010)

Why would anyone expose  him/her self on UNO?
Wonder what the age of that boy is?
Anyways...LOL.


----------



## Assassination (Apr 23, 2010)

under 13 maybe...


----------



## impizkit (Apr 23, 2010)

My guess is that he was doing something the Msoft didnt like.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 23, 2010)

LeLouchVII said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Exposing yourself" is pretty much shorthand for showing off your privates to people. Dick or ass, it's still showing your private places to people.


----------



## Assassination (Apr 23, 2010)

hahaah lol. This is too funny


----------



## omgpwn666 (Apr 23, 2010)

Yeah, the first thing I think of when I read "exposing himself" I knew immediately that he shown himself nude, or showed his privates.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Apr 23, 2010)

lol, they were specific too, even said it was Uno.

Who gets off to Uno?!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 23, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> lol, they were specific too, even said it was Uno.
> 
> Who gets off to Uno?!



Well, they didn't say he "gets off" to it. He was probably just being some dick kid and said "HEHEHE LOOK AT MY BALLS LOL!" But if he was...

"Oh baby, I'm so close to one right now. OH OH OH UUUUUUNNNNNNOOOO!"


----------



## omgpwn666 (Apr 23, 2010)

LOL! DUDE! That's the ONLY way to play Uno!

"Oh baby, I'm so close to one right now. OH OH OH UUUUUUNNNNNNOOOO!"  XD


----------



## Assassination (Apr 23, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LOL! He was like ''Take a look at my ass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Apr 23, 2010)

LeLouchVII said:
			
		

> syko5150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The story itself made me lol; this made me lol harder. XD I was going to reply to you "So you think it's OK to whip it out on camera, but it's not OK to play a rated M game?" Good thing I kept reading...

That kid is hilariously stupid. Looks like he won't ever be able to play Call of Duty or (dun dun dun) Uno ever again.

Can't he just make a new account, though? Just use a different e-mail and whatnot?


----------



## Hop2089 (Apr 23, 2010)

Uncle FEFL said:
			
		

> LeLouchVII said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think it's the shameful trinity, IP, Console, and account ban.


----------



## HYPERMETAL (Apr 23, 2010)

Didn't this happen to someone who downloaded the Halo 3 Alpha?


----------



## iFish (Apr 23, 2010)

LOL sexy uno!! 

this just shows.... live is moderated and your games are watched. no way a program can see or notice boobs and or penises. so the team watches the cam sessions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but yeah, this was very funny


----------



## Nikolay (Apr 23, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> LOL sexy uno!!
> 
> this just shows.... live is moderated and your games are watched. no way a program can see or notice boobs and or penises. so the team watches the cam sessions
> 
> ...



Or he was reported and then they reviewed the cam.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 23, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> LOL sexy uno!!
> 
> this just shows.... live is moderated and your games are watched. no way a program can see or notice boobs and or penises. so the team watches the cam sessions
> 
> ...


Maybe, the person he was playing with reported him.


----------



## giratina16 (Apr 23, 2010)

Lol I bet got into big trouble.


----------



## ykhan (Apr 23, 2010)

LOOOOOL you see thats what happens when microsoft has cameras in games
the worst thing that could happen on the wii is some1 making dirty noises on wiispeak


----------



## Slyakin (Apr 23, 2010)

This is just really sad... On UNO. Really?


----------



## House Spider (Apr 23, 2010)

Funny story!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I might strip on my friends Xbox & get him banned.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Apr 23, 2010)

I wonder what age that kid is, and how his parents reacted lol. How stupid and immature. I wouldn't show my dick to some random stranger on uno. Seriously what was this kid thinking. "oh hey, mybe if i show my dick I'll get laid".


----------



## cruznik71450 (Apr 23, 2010)

LMAO that just made my day. I can't stop thinking how stupid that kid is. If he wanted to expose himself to the public he could have wanked off on chat roulette like the thousands of others that do the same.


----------



## PerfectB (Apr 23, 2010)

ESRB Notice: Game Experience May Change During Online Play


----------



## Klightx15 (Apr 23, 2010)

LMFAO!! XD DUMBASS kid! AHAHAHA. wonder what the parents are thinking


----------



## fishykipper (Apr 23, 2010)

haha hilarious!! naked uno = FAIL
naked chatroulette = WIN!

just kidding, ha.....or am i!


----------



## Hypershad12 (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh, these crazy kids these days...


----------



## GameWinner (Apr 23, 2010)

who knew you could do this on uno


----------



## EpicJungle (Apr 23, 2010)

Hypershad12 said:
			
		

> Oh, these crazy kids these days...



Damn, I was gonna say that...

I loooool'd  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I've heard worse..... O.o


----------



## BlackDave (Apr 23, 2010)

HYPERMETAL said:
			
		

> Didn't this happen to someone who downloaded the Halo 3 Alpha?



Yes. It's even on the Gaming Guiness Book of world record 2008


----------



## FullMetalMega (Apr 23, 2010)

fishykipper said:
			
		

> haha hilarious!! naked uno = FAIL
> naked chatroulette = WIN!
> 
> just kidding, ha.....or am i!





not when you're on the other side


----------



## DSGamer64 (Apr 24, 2010)




----------



## Civori (Apr 24, 2010)

Wow... The intelligence level of people is extremely high nowadays.


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 24, 2010)

-> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well more reason to why I think that the world is getting dumber.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Apr 24, 2010)

thats pretty silly to do... i think a PM would have made this issue more subtle and hence hidden way
he is one kid who was caught... how many remain?


----------



## JohnLoco (Apr 24, 2010)

Troll? This whiskey fellow isnt 100% responsible for his boot is he now? The way i figure, this guy be trolling the mother and then Msoft closed topic due to more flamez etc.


----------



## Deleted-171178 (Apr 24, 2010)

Damn, I just got banned until 9999 on xbox live for showing my dick on cam!


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Apr 24, 2010)

*facepalm*

The Internet should have age restrictions. Or hell, be inaccessible to the stupid


----------



## Hop2089 (Apr 25, 2010)

ZAFDeltaForce said:
			
		

> *facepalm*
> 
> The Internet should have age restrictions. Or hell, be inaccessible to the stupid



Nah parents should put their bad kids on a leash and away from all internet capable technology and cameras.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Apr 25, 2010)

beegee7730 said:
			
		

> Damn, I just got banned until 9999 on xbox live for showing my dick on cam!


I showed mine, but no one noticed.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 25, 2010)

ZAFDeltaForce said:
			
		

> *facepalm*
> 
> The Internet should have age restrictions. Or hell, be inaccessible to the stupid


Kids fake their age on forms all the time.

Second Life took a more heavy-handed approach, and requires you to verify your identity with your driver's license or social security number so they can confirm your age with the government if you want to access any of it's adult portions, but a kid could just grab his parent's driver's license or something when they're not looking.


----------

